
All of New York City’s municipal vehicles will be fully electric by 2040 - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2020/02/07/egeb-new-york-city-municipal-vehicles-electric-by-2040/
======
melling
In 1947 Chuck Yeager broke the sound barrier. 22 years later we landed on the
moon.

So, our ambitious goal is to have NYC municipal cars, etc be electric in 20
years?

How about a plan for the next 5 years? China has 400,000 electric buses, for
example.

~~~
gshdg
NYC could probably do that if the state and federal governments would fund it.
But taking the bus example: NYC Transit is broke and cutting service every
year. Currently a good chunk of the buses in service are 30+ years old.
Replacing the entire fleet in 5 years? Fuhgeddaboudit.

~~~
melling
No one said you had to replace the entire fleet in 5 years.

I said how about a plan to do something within the next 5 years rather than a
“plan” to do everything in 20 years.

Starting with buses should be doable because it has already been done on a
large scale in China.

But any forward progress would be nice.

------
xmzx
If they're pushing it this far back, I don't think we'll be seeing them in
2020 either. 2040 goals are feel good goals for today but are nonetheless
meaningless.

